# Looking to get into field archery. Few ?'s for the veterans



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

if it works for you, that's all that matters


----------



## JF from VA (Dec 5, 2002)

With today's technology, I don't think 40+ ata is all that common outdoors. Shorter bows are becoming more efficient, even with longer brace heights. I think the key is to find a bow that you can shoot comfortably for a whole field round of 112 arrows. You might want to read the recent post on the discussion of speed for field archery: 

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1899775


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

jmann28 said:


> So, I've always shot 3d, and the last year or so really got into spots. But, field archery has my attention as I really enjoy long distance shooting. Indoors, guys are going for the longest ata and brace possible. Is this the case for field? Are 40+ ata and 7+ brace common? Seems like some of the guys ive seen are going slightly shorter on ata and brace. Am I wrong?
> 
> Also, whats the best way to go about getting sight tapes? I have a sure loc supreme if that matters. Thanks!


If you're shooting "Dark Side" equipment in 3D, try the same rig for field. It's all about how well you shoot your rig. Not what kind of rig you're shooting. 

In 2009 in the VBA State Closed I shot an 87x 1095 with a 36" A-A Parker Shooting Star at 63lbs
In 2012 in the VBA State Closed I shot an 64x 1087 with a 40" A-A PSE Dominator at 55lbs 
I'm not a great shooter by any means, but fit and feel means everything when it comes to shooting 112 + arrows a day in a Field event.


----------



## JF from VA (Dec 5, 2002)

For sight tapes, I have used Archers Advantage for years and have been very pleased. There are other good software programs available (OT2, TAP).


----------



## dschonbrun (Nov 14, 2012)

Seems like companies have found a way to get stability and performance out of 36-40" bows. From PSE and Hoyt, here is a list of bows that are found in competition and their ATA's [compounds only]...

PSE Dominator 3D - 36.25
PSE Dominator - 40.25
PSE Supra Max - 37.25
Hoyt Pro Comp Elite - 37.875
Hoyt Alpha Elite - 36.0
Hoyt Contender Elite - 38.65
Hoyt Vantage Elite Plus - 40.5
Hoyt Pro Comp Elite XL - 40.65


----------



## hardcorebowtech (Nov 9, 2009)

I use archers mark on my iPhone/ iPod touch and works great for field rounds


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Some people are shooting 36-38" bows.... I was one that did for the past few years. 

But when you actually step foot on a course and look around at what the true field shooting die hards are shooting your going to see a lot more bows in the 38-41" range. 

My VE is 40.5" with. 7.5"+ bh....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

Also, if you're less than 5'10", a really long ATA bow now a days when you can get so much performance and stability out of shorter bows due to technological advances, seems like overkill for outdoors shooting. It's much easier to haul around a moderate-sized bow (36"-38") for 4+ hours in the woods and hillsides if you're shorter in stature. 

But as all have said, bring along what you shoot best, you can fine tune your set up after you've shot a few rounds and have a better idea of what you like and don't. :wink:


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

Shooting a PSE Dominator, 40" ATA. Shoots far better than I can.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

I'm shooting an Ultra Elite with XT3000 limbs and Spirals on it. It's ATA comes in just under 40 and the brace is near 7.5". There are going to be a LOT of setups very close tot hat on the Field course. 

As far as sight marks, I use Archer's Mark on my old iPhone. It's a wonderful tool to use especially early in the season as I'm trying to make sure I have good marks. They can be adjusted on the fly. Once I have a good set I usually print out a hard card and laminate it so I don't have to use the iPhone but I always carry it with me just in case.


----------



## jmann28 (Nov 22, 2010)

I'm shooting my maitland Zeus, shooting it pretty well. I guess I'm just looking for an excuse to get another bow. Are you guys going for a high foc also? I was thinking the easton carbon ones with 120 grain points.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Forgot about the marks....I just use a pre printed tape....when I have a new sight I just stick a blank tape on and get my marks then match up a tape. If there is a tape on the sight already then I just mark that up and then match a new tape to it. 

I used to use OT2 for my marks but my CBEs don't have a scale. 

As for FOC yes you want a good FOC. However not all arrow types are created equal. So just because I have say a 14% FOC with my Nano XRs doesn't mean that someone shooting a standard diameter carbon or ACCs needs a FOC that high. BUT with Carbon Ones I would look to use points in the 100-120 grain range. What you need only you can figure out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmann28 (Nov 22, 2010)

Brown Hornet said:


> Forgot about the marks....I just use a pre printed tape....when I have a new sight I just stick a blank tape on and get my marks then match up a tape. If there is a tape on the sight already then I just mark that up and then match a new tape to it.
> 
> I used to use OT2 for my marks but my CBEs don't have a scale.
> 
> ...


Are guys running high stab weight? Similar to indoors?


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

not a veteran but i have to say if you a comfortable with you 3d setup use it. I shot my 3d setup for regionals then switched to skinny arrows for the championship just so I would not beat the fat arrrows up and that was a mistake. My 3d setup was so much more accurate probably due to i didnt take time and really mess with the setup for acc's


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

jmann28 said:


> Are guys running high stab weight? Similar to indoors?


Of course they are. They shoot the same setups...give or take an ounce here or there.


----------



## Blueberry_DLD (Nov 21, 2011)

For me I am ust not comfortable shooting long A to A bows, my perfect bow is 30"-33" I know guys wll say I cant shoot that for field but I am going to give it my best!


----------

